# Trim and Tilt / Electric Start Issue



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Isn't there only 2 wires??


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

for trim and tilt i think so but im also not getting power to the electric start when it happens. I'm thinking power to both is being cut off or shorted somewhere but not sure where that would be... Where would that first 'funnel' of power be?


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Are you using wingnuts on your battery posts?


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

Lowtidelowlife said:


> Are you using wingnuts on your battery posts?


They are hex nut style... definitely checked that connection first... i still get power to nav lights, under gunnel light and bilge when it happens. Everything seems fine up until the wires behind the front of the cowling around the pull start. Electrical is the worst


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

RG Air said:


> They are hex nut style... definitely checked that connection first... i still get power to nav lights, under gunnel light and bilge when it happens. Everything seems fine up until the wires behind the front of the cowling around the pull start. Electrical is the worst


Ok loose connection can cause voltage drop which wouldn’t affect your accessories with less draw but will affect electric start. Trying to rule out the easy shit first.


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

thanks bud... that was kind of my idea too. I'll back them off and retighten just for good measure.


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

20amp fuse.... a good place to start diagnosis


----------

